# Canon FD Lens adapter for my Rebel XT



## JamesFanucchi (Sep 23, 2007)

So I have 8 FD lenses which I use on my Canon AE-1, and soon I will be purchasing a device like this.


If anyone owns one of these I would be very interested in knowing if the pictures come out okay, or if there is any noticeable loss of quality.

Thanks James


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 25, 2007)

I have one of those only use it for my T/S lens. You can not focus at infinity when you use that adapter


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Several similar questions have been asked about FD to EOS adapters.  Try a search and you should turn up some good info.

From all that I've ever heard...unless you have a good adapter (made by Canon) and some really good FD glass...it's just not worth the hassle.


----------



## JamesFanucchi (Sep 25, 2007)

Okay, thanks to both of you. I''ll go check out other threads, and your probably right mike, after-market glass probably isn't worth buying, but my only other option is an authentic Canon adapter which is a bit pricey. I'll probably just end up buying it just to see if its worth it.


----------

